# Springfield TRP



## standerson (Sep 22, 2006)

Looking at one, seriously considering adding it to the collection.

Anyone have any good or bad input?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Standerson. IMHO from what I have read about them they are as good as anything else in there class. You might want to go over to this site and what folks say over there. There's a bunch of knowledgable people over there on all makes of 1911 pattern pistols. Good luck.

Best Baldy..


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

Does anyone have the insight to compare this to the Kimber Custom II tle/rl? Or the TRP Operator Compared to the same kimber or maybe even the Warrior?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've made past posts before - U may be able to find them. But briefly - I had one over a year ago. For the money, I was not that impressed. I didn't find it as accurate as a Kimber Tactical I had owned before it. No matter what I did - I could hit all around the center of the bullseye with it - but never dead center. It was rather annoying.

Granted - sometimes ya take a chance with Kimbers when it comes to reliability - but I think I'd rather have that Warrior. Also, the TRP sights suck. They are tritium, but they have no white circles around them. In low light, before it is dark enough to make use of the tritium, those silver circles cannot be seen.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The one thing that stands out in my mind about the one TRP I've shot is that it had a profusion of sharp edges. Worked fine for the 50 or so shots I fired, though.


----------



## gmanpma (Mar 16, 2007)

*TRP Operator*

I've had mine now for 1,000 rounds, and I shoot more accurately with it than I do the Grand Raptor I have with 500 rounds in it. I have not had a single problem of any kind with either weapon, and enjoy shooting both. The TRP Operator is a heavier gun, which I like. I also like the rail which I have added the light/laser combo to. The laser is sighted out to 30 feet, and it is deadly. I don't think you can go to far wrong with either.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Watch Kimber*

I have NOT personally experienced a new KIMBER lately, the older issue were fine but I've read and heard more complaints about parts falling off them and poor customer service......opinions, being as they are...give it the weight it deserves.

Springfield, however, is good to go. They likely are making some of the best pistols one can get today. I have a GI and a Professional and neither has ever missed a lick.

Hope this is of help to you.


----------

